# My gun collection, eventually



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
I have owned the Beretta, but need to learn shooting techniques to take advantage of this beauty. I am going to get a .22 cal hg for target shooting very soon, and the Ruger SA later next year (maybe sooner then later). I figure it will be easier to learn how to shoot with the S&W .22cal, and it won't be so expensive, and eventually pay for itself in ammo costs.










thanks, bt


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

Good start. But I think your want to own someday list needs to be much much bigger.


----------

